# Handling-Probleme mit MS Sidewinder X8 Maus (Treiber?)



## Skatty (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, ich habe einige Probleme mit meiener neuen MS Sidewinder X8 Maus.



Ich habe die Maus seit ca zwei Wochen und bisher noch keine wirklichen Probleme feststellen können, ausser einer Ungenauigkeit bei fummeligen Schaltflächen.


Habe mir allerdings letzte Woche mal wieder Black & White 2 besorgt, wo die rechte Maustaste ja per Dauerklick zum Bewegen benötigt wird. Im Spiel musste ich feststellen, dass die rechte Maustaste nur bei jedem zweiten Klick reagiert und dann nicht als "Festhalten", sondern nur wie ein einzelner Klick und das wars dann.

Um Vorweg zu nehmen, mit der Logitech MX518 meines Mitbewohners hatte ich in B&W2 keinerlei Steuerungsprobleme.

Das selbe Phänomen habe ich dann auch im Windows-Explorer festgestellt, wo immer nur beim zweiten Klick das Kontextmenu aufgesprungen ist.
Genauso kann ich mit gedrückter rechter Maustaste keine Auswahl ziehen, wie es normalerweise der Fall sein sollte (identische Problematik wie in Black & White 2)

Bei einem anderen Spiel (World of Warcraft) hab ich dagegen überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Tasten (nur besagte Fummelei).

Ausserdem passieren im Windows-Explorer "selbständige" Klicks in Kontextmenus. Wenn ich beispielsweise eine Datei kopieren möchte und per Rechtsklick das Kontextmenu an beliebiger Stelle öffne, um sie dort einzufügen, wird plötzlich einer der Punkte des Kontextmenus automatisch angewählt, obwohl ich keinen Klick auslöse!
Da wählt er dann selbständig z.b. die Windows suche oder WinRar aus. Zum Teil wird auch ausserhalb eines Kontextmenus beim einfachen Bewegen im Explorer die Linke Maustaste ausgelöst, was in unkontrollierten Drag&Drops resultiert

Nach Deinstallation des IntelliMouse 6.3 Treibers konnte ich auch mit der X8 problemlos durch B&W2 navigieren. Daraufhin habe ich den Treiber noch einmal neu aufgespielt, worauf hin die Probleme wieder vorhanden waren.

Nach erneuter Deinstallation der IntelliPoint 6.3 Software (auch ohne Neustart, direkt nach der Deinstallation) sind im Windows ebenso die Verselbständigungen der linken Maustaste verschwunden! Ich würde also definitiv einen Hardwarefehler ausschließen und ein Treiber-/Softwareproblem vermuten.
Aktuell läuft die Maus als "HID-konforme Maus"

Sollte es sich allerdings um einen Treiberfehler handeln, müssten diese Symptome doch dann eigentlich weiter verbreitet sein. Google lässt mich jedenfalls vermuten, dass ich relativ alleine mit diesem Problem dar stehe.
Auf den Treiber verzichten möchte ich allerdings auch nicht, da ich die frei belegbaren und gamespezifischen Tasten nicht missen will.

Hat irgend jemand ausser mir ähnliche Probleme mit der Maus und vielleicht Lösungsvorschläge? Als nächstes werd ich die Problematik mal bei Microsoft einschicken.


Cheers & Thanks,
Skatty


Systemspec:
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
1GB RAM
ATI Radeon 9600XT

Windows XP SP3 32Bit


----------



## fadade (16. Mai 2009)

Hast du ggf. irgendann mal die Makrotaste berührt (vllt auch mal unbewusst)???
Hatte ich bei meiner Sidewinder auch ma und dann hat sich das gespeicherte Profil automatisch einer der Tasten zugewiesen und plötzlich geschahen Dinge von Geisterhand. Ich musste im Treibermenü nur wieder die richtige Funktion zuweisen und schon wa alles i.O.


----------



## Skatty (18. Mai 2009)

Ahhhh ich danke dir! 

Diese Macke war ja so simpel, dass ich sie nich entdeckt hab -.-

Anstelle des Rechtsklicks war die rechte Taste tatsächlich mit der Makrofunktion 003 belegt. Laut Makroeditor ist das n Rechtsklick, zeitliche Verzögerung, dann Linksklick und nach weiterer Zeitverzögerung nochma n Linksklick, was sehr genau zu meinem Problem zu passen scheint ^^

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Makrotaste "unbewusst" so gut wie unmöglich zu berühren ist , habe ich durchaus häufiger auf dieser herumgeklickt um herauszufinden, wie sie am einfachsten/besten im Spielgeschehen zu drücken ist .

Auf jeden Fall scheint jetzt alles wieder im Lot zu sein, im Explorer passt alles wieder, jetzt muss ich das ganze nur noch mal in B&W2 testen, aber da bin ich doch recht zuversichtlich

Nochmal danke!


----------

